# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] T-Shirt Order Lists

## ajcarrion2

I created a table in Excel that I am using to add up orders of T-Shirts. I created lists for the various t-shirt sizes and used the count if function to give me a total of the respective size ordered by each person. Now my problem is people that ordered more than one of a certain size. For example, I have someone who ordered 2 Adult Smalls, but in the total it only adds 1. Is there any way to be able to multiply this to give me a correct total using this list style. I'm pretty new when it comes to using excel and just learned about making lists and using the countif function. Thank you for your help!

----------


## JBeaucaire

Instead of COUNTIF, perhaps you need to switch to SUMIF().  Or SUMIFS().   Read up on these two functions in the Excel Help files. (F1)

----------


## ajcarrion2

I'm attaching my excel sheet. Maybe it's easier to understand by looking at it?Order List.xlsx

----------


## JBeaucaire

Yes, SUMIF is what you want to switch to.  Have you read those examples in Excel help file?


*=SUMIF(H3:H168,"YXL", G3:G168)*

----------


## oeldere

I suggest you use pivot table for this kind of work.

----------


## ajcarrion2

Thank You, All! The SumIF function solved it!  :Smilie:

----------

